# Tivo series 1 and Digital



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a note for anyone still using a Tivo series 1 unit for OTA recording with a lifetime subscription...

I found that the TR-40 coupon eligible converter box will accept channel change commands from a series 1 Tivo (Sony SVR1000), via the IR Blaster. In addition, if you tell the Tivo you are using a Dish Network satellite box, the Tivo will download the local channels program guide, allowing you to fool the Tivo into sending the channel change commands to the TR-40, which will tune to thr X.1 subchannel. The tivo wont choose subchannels, but the TR-40 has event timers, when coupled with manual record on the Tivo allows for subchannel recording as well.


----------

